# Swedish new member



## bobbe (Dec 27, 2015)

Hey,
I'm new here and want to introduce myself. 

I'm soon 22 years old, live in sweden (swedish) and have recently bought my own farm. My amazing horses Always Attack and Dusty Spark Gear is everything for me. I've been in the states 2 times; the first time was in chicago and around there. I met amish people and were out on ranches. My second time was in Montana where I worked at a small ranch - That was amazing! I have been trying to get over to the states every other year to gain some life experiences. My biggest dream is to move over to the states.. I hope that I some day will!

Always attack is 3,5 years old gelding that I bought when he were only 6 months old. 

Dusty is a 6 years old gelding that i recently bought. Its a quarter horse with a lot of cow-sense. This gonna be my first own competition horse.



If you wanna know something about me or just wanna chat I always want more friends, just text me or write in the thread


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Welcome! Sounds like you've done a lot of things for someone so young!


----------



## bobbe (Dec 27, 2015)

Thx, Not done enought.. much more plans!


----------



## Brackinboy (Jan 9, 2016)

Heyy,wow ur so lucky to have your own farm,I live out in the country & we have a few farms around us but thats not as cool as owning ur own! Im new on here to & also same age as u  I would love to 1 day go 2 the states & do a working type holiday on a ranch that's always been my dream! When u went to the states to work with horses etc did u do it on ur own? I would prob go myself


----------



## Lisabaltic (Dec 26, 2015)

Welcome! I'm located in Canada. I'll be visiting Estonia in February. I'm planning to move there in the future. My plan is to also have my own property and my own horse in Estonia.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from all our Paints in North Carolina!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wait, you're not yet 22 and you BOUGHT YOUR OWN FARM!? wow! how'd you manage that? here land is so expensive it's very unlikely anyone as young as 22 could afford to purchase it, nor would they usually be interested in such. 

I'd love to see photos of your horses and your place.


----------

